# G12 Coding Looking For Some Help



## romoguy15 (Oct 23, 2011)

Almaretto said:


> Section 5


Thank you. Lots of good info there. I will start there and research.


----------



## romoguy15 (Oct 23, 2011)

Almaretto said:


> Section 5


In NOTE 1, do I still have to download the cheat codes or they built in now. I went to Github and did not see where I can download them.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

romoguy15 said:


> In NOTE 1, do I still have to download the cheat codes or they built in now. I went to Github and did not see where I can download them.


They are built in, based on release date of launcher, so you should update from latest on Github.


----------

